# Strange catch at Mosquito



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

My brother and I were fishing a bass tournament at Mosquito lake Sunday and he caught something I did not know was in the lake. It was about an 8 or 9 pound sheep head; we were shocked first that it was not a big bass second of what it was. Has anyone else every caught one or heard of someone catching one at Mosquito?


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Yes, for about the last five years now, people have been catching a few. There are even some photos on the board at Causeway bait.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

When i smallmouth fish there i get a few .


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It figures as many Lake Erie boats I see on that lake that eventually somebody would do that, I'm sure Zebras are going to be well established if they aren't already.
Soon it will known as Little Erie.


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not surprised. There are Gasper Goos in Lake Milton and Berlin also. Also known as Croakers. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Smallmouth in Mosquito?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Eliminator said:


> It figures as many Lake Erie boats I see on that lake that eventually somebody would do that, I'm sure Zebras are going to be well established if they aren't already.
> Soon it will known as Little Erie.


100's of thousands of zebras died off last year with the low water levels. if you took a walk along the south east shore line it was like walking on zebra carpet. I got photos somewhere, ill post a few if I can find them.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

wow sheephead in mosquito we dont need that. i fish berlin alot havnt seen em there yet-what next asian carp-kill em if u catch em


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

erik said:


> wow sheephead in mosquito we dont need that. i fish berlin alot havnt seen em there yet-what next asian carp-kill em if u catch em


Well, unlike Asian carp, sheephead are native to the Ohio River watershed(which includes Mosquito). Why there aren't many in mosquito? I don't know, could be habitat, etc or maybe they're just a fan of the stretches lower in the river systems. Even if you get rid of all the dams between mosquito and the river there still may not be many that swim up to the Mahoning and Mosquito Creek, but they can if they wanted to and who knows they could have been in the creek long before us humans started tinkering with the waterways. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

dan1985 said:


> Smallmouth in Mosquito?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


In our dreams maybe. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ladude (May 31, 2013)

There are a few smallies in Mosquito. One actually made it to the weigh in this past weekend

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> 100's of thousands of zebras died off last year with the low water levels. if you took a walk along the south east shore line it was like walking on zebra carpet. I got photos somewhere, ill post a few if I can find them.


I've been pulling up zebra mussells at Mosquito for well over 5 years now. Fish the drops on the south end. I took pictures too. I'll post if i find them.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta agree. Zebra Mussels have been in Mosquito for a long time. Years ago you were lucky if water clarity was ever greater than 2'. Now 2' of visibility is dirty water. This year and in recent years I've seen water clarity as high as 6'. And I second that there are a few smallmouth in Mosquito. I caught a very healthy 3 lber about 5 years ago. It's the only one I've ever caught, but I know a couple other people that have caught them as well.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wasn't there a post a few years back about steelhead making it into squito from the north during high water? I know there are muskie in here also, sounds like the grand river watershed.


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Fish eggs sometimes are transported on waterfoul if the birds get into the eggs while swimming.

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I know of zebra mussels a d smallmouth. Saw a guy last fall catch a 2lber. And from an earlier post about zebra carpet when the water was low. I dont think there are muskie in there. At least I have never heard of anyone catching one. Sheephead I wouldn't doubt. Gobys making it to mosquito just wouldn't happen, skeeter is mostly clay bottom.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

johnboy111711 said:


> wasn't there a post a few years back about steelhead making it into squito from the north during high water? I know there are muskie in here also, sounds like the grand river watershed.



I remember that thread also. It's definitely possible, but even during very high water I still think it's a long shot for a steelhead to make it's way into Mosquito. Not impossible though. My musky theory is the fish have always been there, but there's just an extremely small population. Either that or someone put them in there(which could be the case with the steelhead). Don't think a musky would try to work it's way into Mosquito from the Grand, but it's not impossible I guess, just very unlikely imo. 

I'd be interested in hearing more drum stories from our inland lakes. Interesting topic. 

I've never gotten any smallmouths out of the lake, though I know people who have and heck there's even a Youtube video showing one caught from Mosquito. I've gotten them directly below the lake though in the creek.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Drum are native to nearly all streams and rivers in Ohio. I would think that any lake that&#8217;s fed by a creek or river could have a few. They certainly don&#8217;t thrive for whatever reason, but they exist. I can&#8217;t see them doing any harm, not sure what the worry would be. I caught one in Dillon years back, but it&#8217;s the only I can recall catching from a lake.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Drum are native to nearly all streams and rivers in Ohio. I would think that any lake thats fed by a creek or river could have a few. They certainly dont thrive for whatever reason, but they exist. I cant see them doing any harm, not sure what the worry would be. I caught one in Dillon years back, but its the only I can recall catching from a lake.


I have often wondered why we dont catch drum in lakes more often. We catch them in nearly every stream that feeds our lakes....sometimes only a few hundred yards from the begining of the lake. 

We first thought that lakes wouldnt support them. ..but that was quickly dismissed when we learned of lake eries drum population. Any fishery biologists have input here?



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Dont just kill them. Remove them from the water when caught. Other fish may eat the carcass allowing eggs to possibly escape. If you catch em, take em out. Throw them away. Dont allow any to escape no matter what! Please?

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jeremybarror said:


> Dont just kill them. Remove them from the water when caught. Other fish may eat the carcass allowing eggs to possibly escape. If you catch em, take em out. Throw them away. Dont allow any to escape no matter what! Please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What? 

Ummm, eggs don't just spontaneously hatch by themselves. And once again, they are a native fish.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm with M.Magis. jeremybarror, what is the logic behind your post?? Might as well kill all the smallmouths(or whatever other native species you want) in Mosquito also before they take over and destroy the lake!!!!!!!!

edit: posted before you made another post, but still we're not talking about invasives!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> What?
> 
> Ummm, eggs don't just spontaneously hatch by themselves. *And once again, they are a native fish.*


I don't get it either; why some people, like jeremy and erik, think they are a bad thing. Catching and killing a NATIVE fish for no reason, other than pure ignorance!

edit: I was also typing while a few other replies rolled in! But based on that last post, my "pure ignorance" comment proved itself in black and white


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

jeremybarror said:


> Again asian carp moron
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Again, we're talking about native freshwater drum!

Oh and welcome to OGF lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jeremybarror said:


> Again asian carp moron
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Trying to set the record for the fastest one ever banned? I think we all see who's who here. Bye bye.
No one even mentioned Asian carp, not sure why you even chimed in with your "wisdom".


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I didn't have ogf 
On my phone. I get notifications in my email and ogf.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Back on topic, how far inland have you guys gotten drum? In the Mosquito watershed's case, there on dams on the Beaver River blocking fish migration, but as we questioned why aren't there that many drum high up in the watersheds? They certainly had the ability to reach the upper reaches before the dams were built, but did they? Like I mentioned earlier, maybe they just simply prefer the different habitat. 

I've heard of drum being caught regularly out of a lake(other than Erie) in Ohio before. I think in the western part of the state but I forget the name.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

A gent just caught a big drum at Salt Fork and it gave him a fight. He released it to fight another day. Myself I have only caught Drum on Lake Erie and the Ohio River, on the Pike Island pool.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Wow! How did we go from a simple question to being called morons by a ... Oh, never mind. Maybe this can shed a little light on the subject. For those that don't know it, Mosquito Creek north of the lake, is a small tributary of the Grand River. That would be the Grand River that connects to Lake Erie in Painsville, Ohio. There are dams, manmade and beaver made, however, there have been many times that those dams have been defeated, whether by flood waters or intervention. If you have doubts, just find a map and follow the little feeder as it twist and turns through northern Trumbull and Ashtabula County's. Here's another little known fact. The same feeder creek enters and exits Roaming Rock Lake near Rock Creek. And Rock Creek itself is a tributary of the Grand as well. Now here's the funny part. All of these streams are supposed to be flowing "INTO LAKE ERIE" not south...right? Well, some of us also know a very unique fact about Mosquito Lake and what happens at a certain water level. Yup, you guessed it! Mosquito Creek has been know to reverse it's flow above Mosquito Lake. No arguments please. If you have doubts, do a little research. Or ask someone that's not a moron. ((sorry, couldn't help myself)) This is no doubt the reason that Mosquito has so many species of fish that were never stocked. An example being the white bass, yellow perch, northern pike, and every now and again a fish like the drum, muskie, or even a stray trout. Of course, trout would never be able to reproduce, but I did hear of one being caught by a source that I trust. I would have said that small mouth weren't in the lake had I not caught a couple myself. Okay...end of sermon. I'll pass the soap box to who's ever next. I only ask one favor. You can disagree with me all you want, but don't call me a moron...lol


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Good post Lawman60. Learn something new every day. I mean, I knew Mosquito was connected to the Grand watershed in some way during high water events, but just now I traced the headwaters of Rock Creek all the way to the lake. Didn't know Rock creek was connected. And the headwaters of the Grand eventually work their way into Mosquito(which I already kinda knew). Mosquito Creek itself(above the lake) doesn't seem to be as connected to the Grand though(although I'm sure it is somehow, during high water), but the other little tribs to the nw side of the lake up there are looking at Google maps. If nobody put the steelhead in there, then there's not doubt that the fish got into the lake from the Grand. The other fish(except for the drum maybe) are common throughout the Mosquito/Mahoning watersheds so they were probably already there, but as you said there's no doubt one could possibly enter Mosquito from the Grand. lol about the morons, we'll see how long the new guy lasts haha


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Nick, look closely at Roaming Rock lake's southern end and you can actually follow the little creek all the way to Mosquito. It looks like it may also run into that little state lake in New Lyme as well. You can get dizzy trying to track every little waterway and ditch that goes off to the north east, but I would not be at all surprised to find a connection to Pymatuning swamp or creek up there ether. Google Earth can be addictive brother, and it's a great scouting tool. Oh, and thank for not calling me a moron...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah that's what I did. Now that you mentioned it, now I'll have to see if Pymatuning Creek is connected also! That's definitely an interesting part of the state with all the little creeks/ditches/swamps running everywhere, mixing the two watersheds. And yeah it does seem to run into the New Lyme area, which I guess is how it's connected to upper Mosquito Creek also. 

You're right Google Earth/maps is addicting, I've spent countless hours on it trying to find new places, seeing where certain creeks flow, etc. It's my #1 tool for finding/exploring small wild trout streams in PA.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rasper said:


> I know of zebra mussels a d smallmouth. Saw a guy last fall catch a 2lber. And from an earlier post about zebra carpet when the water was low. I dont think there are muskie in there. At least I have never heard of anyone catching one. Sheephead I wouldn't doubt. Gobys making it to mosquito just wouldn't happen, skeeter is mostly clay bottom.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


my dad caught one up there 2 years ago. 44inches.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Last year or the year before, the DNR told me that they had two very large muskie in there walleye nets in the spring.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Usually the dnr guys see pike not musky but a few musky have been seen


----------



## First One's Out (Jun 30, 2013)

Lawman60 - For the record, the Grand River connects to Lake Erie in Fairport Harbor, not Painesville. 

At any rate, if there are drum in Mosquito, they will be there forever, despite any measures that are taken to eradicate them. Might as well learn how to make Sheephead Soup.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

First One's Out said:


> Lawman60 - For the record, the Grand River connects to Lake Erie in Fairport Harbor, not Painesville.
> 
> I stand corrected, you're right. They are so close together I forget that they are actually two little towns.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

First One's Out said:


> Might as well learn how to make Sheephead Soup.



LOL! Drum SOUP??? I'll have'ta try that next!
I just don't know what all the hub-bub is about!?

I had deep-fried-breaded drum tonight! Had it on the plate, along with some Skeeter crappies. It was 3/4" thick and VERY JUICY! 
When the Wifeee downed the second piece, I KNEW IT WAS GOOD! 

FYI, I was saving the drum fillets for smoking & 'poor-man's-lobster'!
She breaded it up by mistake,,,, 


Hello Jeremy,,, Stick Around,,,, We'll ALL learn somethin'


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never personally tried drum, but some say they are good eating and others say they're horrible. I'd guess it depends how you cook them, how fresh they are, etc. Only one way to find out! 



First One's Out said:


> At any rate, if there are drum in Mosquito, they will be there forever, despite any measures that are taken to eradicate them. Might as well learn how to make Sheephead Soup.


And they have likely already been there forever. Again, they're native to the area, but if the population hasn't gotten big already it probably never will. Same with white bass, musky, etc. They're native but just never took hold in Mosquito.


----------



## First One's Out (Jun 30, 2013)

Freshwater Drum, also known as Canadian Chicken, can be edible in certain circumstances. I have have found the biggest factor to be temperature of the water in which they were caught. Cover it in beer batter, deep fry it, and tell people its catfish and they won't know the difference!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I fish mosquito more than most on this site.,ive never caught a sheephead in my lake, but you know what, that doesn't mean they couldn't be in there, they are a freshwater fish well established 60 miles north. i wouldn't kill one if i caught it because they eat zebras and i see that as a bigger problem than a few drum..i see people kill them on erie and it pisses me off. as far as muskys and steelhead.. yep both have been caught in the nets in the spring, but the pike will kill em all.lol.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

just wanted to chime in i caught 1 icefishin on p-hill 2yrs ago by the dam shoched the heck out of me i had 2 ask my buddy what it was just didnt expect it lol


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Interesting catch icebergy, especially from Pleasant Hill. I just looked at the freshwater drum photo gallery on the ODNR website and noticed there were a couple caught from Ceaser Creek Lake in the sw part of the state and one caught out of Grand Lake St. Marys. All the others were caught out of places you'd expect them to be.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

yeah they eat zebra mussels... a good part of their diet when they get bigger... and their eggs are plenty but not guarded and just float on the top of the water.... making for good food for other fish... and when hatched make a better meal... hmmm walleye, perch, crappie all love to eat them..... sooooo ... yeah.... kill them... kill them all!!!!.... and what you will really be doing is letting the muscles get out of control... and starving the fish you want to catch.... but hey... who cares about the ecosystem of a lake that is so full of different fish species and seems to be working damn near perfect... lets hear more on ...... this


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> Interesting catch icebergy, especially from Pleasant Hill. I just looked at the freshwater drum photo gallery on the ODNR website and noticed there were a couple caught from Ceaser Creek Lake in the sw part of the state and one caught out of Grand Lake St. Marys. All the others were caught out of places you'd expect them to be.


Drum are commonly caught at CC. I've caught them around schools of white bass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Ripley said:


> yeah they eat zebra mussels... a good part of their diet when they get bigger...


If drum eat zebras what a great combination that would be. Zebras clear up the water and are often given credit for clearing up Erie. I'd think most Ohio lakes could use a little filtering. If drum can keep the zebras under control that's great too. Far from being trash they are great fighters and I'm told are pretty tastee, but I've never tried one myself. 

Drum have sport fish status in Ohio.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The drum are getting in all the inland lakes. They are coming from anglers who are moving fish from other boddies of water. I had never seen a drum in mosquito until two years ago. It was a large adult which tells me it was moved there. Like ezbite I have tons of hours on that lake and know they were not there a few years ago and if they were it was not in numbers. Just like smallmouth, and Muskie they have been added to mosquito for years by guys moving them from erie and westbranch. Wonder what helped move zebra mussles to the lake!!!!! One thing I would like to stress, dont move fish between lakes. It moves diseases like VHS and other non native species that may sound good to have in a lake but can have very bad effects.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lawman60 said:


> Nick, look closely at Roaming Rock lake's southern end and you can actually follow the little creek all the way to Mosquito. It looks like it may also run into that little state lake in New Lyme as well. You can get dizzy trying to track every little waterway and ditch that goes off to the north east,
> but I would not be at all surprised to find a connection to Pymatuning swamp or creek up there ether. Google Earth can be addictive brother, and it's a great scouting tool. Oh, and thank for not calling me a moron...


Man, you got that right! Trying to follow a single stream through that watershed is like trying to follow a single noodle through a bowl of spaghetti! My Sis and BIL live up in Mesopotamia in northern Trumbull Cty. To get there I run Rt 87W to Mespo and turn north on 534. There's a side road that parallels 87 from Bloomfield to Mespo maybe a mile north. It's kind of cool to run as it's real wild back in there, but my BIL told me don't ever run it when it's been raining. It's basically a great big swamp back in there, and you never know where the water will move to when it's up. There are road signs all over the place that say, "Road may be impassable during high water." I talked to a friend of a friend who did some drainage work up there. He said you could disappear and die up in there and no one would ever find you! There is a parcel of property up there that is now the northernmost portion of the the Grand River Wildlife Area. I believe they call it the "old Geis property". It looks like pure wilderness! 




Doboy said:


> LOL! Drum SOUP??? I'll have'ta try that next!
> I just don't know what all the hub-bub is about!?
> 
> I had deep-fried-breaded drum tonight! Had it on the plate, along with some Skeeter crappies. It was 3/4" thick and VERY JUICY!
> ...


Drum soup? Sounds like he was talking about Cioppino, an Italian fish stew meant to make the "lesser" fishes palatable. I've eaten all kinds of fish, and never found one so awful that I would refuse it. I started with breaded and, or battered bluegill (that was all I knew how to catch), from my Mom or my Korean Aunt. No, I'm not Korean, my uncle married a Korean woman after the Korean War. My God, could that woman cook delicious fish! Crappie and Walleye are my favorites, but I also like smaller bass, white bass and pike are serviceable, and I'll eat a decent sized channel cat in a heartbeat! But, I draw the line at brown bullheads and suckers! Then again who knows? Suckers could be delicious!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Walleye 3 said:


> The drum are getting in all the inland lakes. They are coming from anglers who are moving fish from other boddies of water. I had never seen a drum in mosquito until two years ago. It was a large adult which tells me it was moved there. Like ezbite I have tons of hours on that lake and know they were not there a few years ago and if they were it was not in numbers. Just like smallmouth, and Muskie they have been added to mosquito for years by guys moving them from erie and westbranch. Wonder what helped move zebra mussles to the lake!!!!! One thing I would like to stress, dont move fish between lakes. It moves diseases like VHS and other non native species that may sound good to have in a lake but can have very bad effects.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Drum in West Branch? Now that's a new one on me(of course, I never knew they were in Mosquito til this thread). On how the zebras got into Mosquito(perhaps you know this) but it is commonly known that boats recently on Erie can discharge mussel eggs into other lakes from the cooling water trapped in the engines. Though the state asked boaters to "flush" ther engines before launching in all inland lakes after going to Erie, it was mostly ignored. They are already in West Branch and nearly ever other inland lake. Maybe that's how the drum got into these lakes as well though a good case has already been made for them as "native species" to most inland streams and lakes. 
As far as not moving fish from one lake to another on purpose, that is a great point. For example, I know that muskies have been moved(in the distant past!) from larger lakes into Mogadore and Wingfoot. Also, that the state will never stock saugeyes in inland lakes which flow into Lake Erie for fear of what they might do the native Erie gene pool. Though hybids, I guess they can sometimes crossbreed. Then there's the occasional giant goldfish or piranha caught by anglers report in the Akron area lakes. I think it's just going to keep happening-not much surprises me anymore coming out of our lakes.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes you are correct about zebra mussles being moved by boats, but they are moved in their veliger stage which is when they are a larval looking worm. I bet most came from inland lakes like westbranch and are moved on boats, but the large amount of guys I have run into that are moving smallmouth from Erie to Mosquito is eye opening. At the time of year they are moving them is prime time for moving veligers. I am just giving different pathways for the movement of unwanted species. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Buckeyebowman, I know that creek pretty well. I hunted ducks as well as deer and pulled my canoe over countless beaver dams, blow downs, and snags of every kind. That is all part of the Grand river. It runs behind the old fish hatchery ponds on Norton Ln, in Trumbull Co. It feeds old Green Tree marsh just a bit farther south. I've seen state route 87 closed before after a heavy rain due to the river flooding the road just east of Mespo. I'm not sure but...I have a sneaking suspicion that EZBite also may know this area as well, Just from watching a few of his videos. I may be wrong, but I doubt he's going to give up any of his froggin spots...lol
Google Earth should be used by any outdoorsmen looking for secluded places to ply our trade.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Walleye 3 said:


> The drum are getting in all the inland lakes. They are coming from anglers who are moving fish from other boddies of water. I had never seen a drum in mosquito until two years ago.
> 
> Walleye, if you ever go into Causeway Bait and Tackle, talk to Linda Finlaw about the drum. They have been seeing them for over ten years now. You may be right about them being carried there by a fishermen, but I highly doubt it. I still think they got in at one of the times that the upper creek reversed it's flow. But there is no point making this an issue as there is no way to ever know for sure.


----------



## LarryL (Oct 2, 2013)

Eat 'em!! Pickle or smoke, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Gotta agree. Zebra Mussels have been in Mosquito for a long time. Years ago you were lucky if water clarity was ever greater than 2'. Now 2' of visibility is dirty water. This year and in recent years I've seen water clarity as high as 6'. And I second that there are a few smallmouth in Mosquito. I caught a very healthy 3 lber about 5 years ago. It's the only one I've ever caught, but I know a couple other people that have caught them as well.


3# smallie? Mosquito? Fish story?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

while on a recent trip electro shocking survey with the ODNR at mosquito I asked them how they thought it got in the lake and there answer was that people are bringing them down from Lake Erie and releasing them the same with the smallmouth


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Somewhere in the distant reaches of ohio, someone is reading this post and laughing hysterically that they put that fish in there.


----------

